# Just another pig



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I am having a pretty good year. Lot's of fish, a couple of excellent exotics, and a few pigs. Here is a perfect pig I shot yesterday. I made a good shot and it was a short trail. 

He fit well in the hog coffin.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the nice size pig. Perfect for eatin'!!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin about.......WTG...


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

That's a heck of a pig, especially with a recurve! You have some unique skills. I'm still on the compound, but I'm trying to give the hunted a fighting chance.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good piggie! Hog Coffin--Gotta remember that one!

Good luck to you and ur Family this year!! Always good to see ur post's.

swamp


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Congats on the bacon, that one will eat really good.


----------

